# Nice day to be out ice fishing



## Popeye (Mar 1, 2008)

Barely dragged myself out of bed this morning. Figured I might make a go of it on the ice. 

Was intending to be an all C&R day so the first fish, a 9" crappie, got sent home after a brief struggle. Not much going on for a while so I moved a bit and met a friend who was willing to take what I caught. Ended up punching 12-15 more holes from the weed bed I was working to a small channel and hole hopped to keep on the fish. Threw back one very small gill and 2 large mouth bass. Gave my friend 14 Gills, some weren't really all that big, 6" or so and a few were close to 8" I guess. Both bass were right at 9" I took a couple pictures but with the sun and the snow and for some reason the flash was on, they all were so washed out you couldn't make anything out. 

Total fish caught for the day 15 Blue Gills 2 LM Bass and a Crappie.

Almost forgot, 2 Waxies on orange jigs was the ticket for me. 

Maybe Monday I'll hit the Fox Chain.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 1, 2008)

Good to hear you caught some  . Tried my luck for about 1.5 hrs today and didn't get a bite. Was planning on going tomorrow with the temps forecast to be around 67 degrees, but found out the wind will be pushing 15-25mph :shock: , so probably won't do any fishing.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

Good job man!
Very productive day and you had allot of fun! Is there anything better than that?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job Flounder. Glad you still have safe ice, even more glad that we do not have any ice :lol: :lol:

Spring is coming.......................................... right?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 2, 2008)

Damnit, I have all ice here. IT should thaw in the next few days I hope.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think I would be able to stay out in the cold long enough to catch anything. Good catchin


----------



## Popeye (Mar 2, 2008)

It wasn't cold, it was 28 degrees. When I was sitting in my ice shelter I had to unzip my jacket as I was getting too warm. Todays high is supposed to hit 47 and rain is forecast. Hopefully we'll still have a couple more weeks of good ice.


----------



## little anth (Mar 2, 2008)

good job congrats


----------

